# Best Youth Compound Bow



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I am wanting to get a youth bow for my 10yr old son this year that can bring him into the ranks of bow hunting. Is there a hands down best choice? What are the best options in your opinions?

Just the thoughts of watching him stick his first deer with a bow gets me excited. I figure he will have 9 months to get ready for the season next year!

Impressive tongue in this deer!


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=245455

Hey Aggie...go to the link above, this is what I started my son out at 10 yrs old with, he is almost 13 and loves bow hunting and shooting so I am upgrading his equipment like the ad says. If you have any interst in the bow, please let me know. 903-521-5104
Thanks


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought my son the Razor's edge by Diamond made by Bowtech which allows them to grow with the bow. We are very happy with the bow and it is basically the same price as the Parker. The major difference is you do not have to change the limbs to increase the weight. You would not go wrong with either bow. Some may say a little pricey for a kid but they can shoot these bows for several years if they take care of them.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

tsoetaert said:


> I bought my son the Razor's edge by Diamond made by Bowtech which allows them to grow with the bow. We are very happy with the bow and it is basically the same price as the Parker. The major difference is you do not have to change the limbs to increase the weight. You would not go wrong with either bow. Some may say a little pricey for a kid but they can shoot these bows for several years if they take care of them.


2x here, I got one for my son and he is grouping arrows at 20yds in a 1.1/2". It is a little much but it is priceless to see him out there shooting and it will be great next year when I video him kill his first deer with a bow. You can not put a price on time with your kids!!!!!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Knifeman said:


> 2x here, I got one for my son and he is grouping arrows at 20yds in a 1.1/2". It is a little much but it is priceless to see him out there shooting and it will be great next year when I video him kill his first deer with a bow. You can not put a price on time with your kids!!!!!!!:dance::dance:


I just put this another post. Online at Gander mountain the Razor edge is $279. Use coupon code "gander15" for 15% off. HAve free shipping. Ends up at $255 at your door. Cant beat that deal.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

see my post on the hunting gear forum under "WTS youth bow". Best deal on here.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My son started with a Parker Buckshot, but, I've heard great things about the Diamond Edge.


----------

